# Substrate



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been noticing my cichlids do not like the crushed coral substrate which covers half the tank. However they do lie the red/white fine african cichlid eco complete substrate on the other half (digging, fanning, generally making a mess of the tank floor).

Anyone else notice particular likes or dislikes regarding substrate?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Feb 6, 2011)

I am now using pool filter sand or silica sand for about 4 months now, and it does seem to me that they like it better than the gravel that was in there. I watch them go dig out nests all over the place mouthful by mouthful. Then once they have it just right they sit back and guard it. Also since putting in sand I have had several spawn. Might just be coincidence but either way they do seem happier with the finer substrate.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, definitely wish I had looked a little more for the substrate instead of jumping right in with the crushed coral. Maybe when I rearrange the tank again I'll vacumme/scoop out the coral and add more sandy type for them.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Feb 6, 2011)

I had an old big net laying around that I used to remove my gravel. Just scooped it out with that, leaving all the water behind. Your gonna have a mess left on the bottom from everything that was in the coral so just vac that up when you get it all out after it settles. Also rinse, rinse, rinse that new sand. Then when you think its all nice and clean, rinse it again. Trust me, even after that it will prob still cloud up your tank for a day or so but once it settles you will be fine.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

for crushed coral go buy a new maybe two brand new fine and finer cat litter scoops.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

what about finer ground coral sand, ive seen it in some pet stores. i have gravel in my cichlid tank, on the fence about changing the substrate, i need something to keep my ph up cause i have soft water in seattle.


----------

